# Ark. city releases shelter dogs into forest



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.usatoday.com/news/offbeat/2008-06-13-ark-dogs_N.htm?csp=34

Ark. city releases shelter dogs into forest 

LITTLE ROCK (AP) — Unable and unwilling to keep abandoned dogs in a dilapidated shelter, the city of Helena-West Helena is taking strays to a national forest and leaving them on the side of the road.
"They are better off free," Mayor James Valley said Thursday. "Pardon the pun, but it was just something that was dogging us. So it would be easier for us until we get a facility and have a plan that we just not be in the animal shelter business."

But the St. Francis National Forest isn't in the animal shelter business, either.

"In the code, it is illegal to release animals, livestock or abandoned personal property on national forest land," spokeswoman Tracy Farley said.

Valley said the city's animal shelter was so run down that a regional humane society worker cut its locks last winter and released all the dogs. The city then temporarily moved its shelter to four uncovered pens at the city sanitation department.

After people complained the animals were still not properly cared for, the mayor decided the animals would be better off in the forest. The city street director on Wednesday took about 10 dogs to the forest after feeding and watering them. About three dogs were kept to be put down by a veterinarian, Valley said.

He said the city would need $50,000 to $60,000 to open a new animal shelter — and also must enforce existing animal-control laws.

"We have a leash law that we've been trying to work our way into enforcing. It's been so lax," the mayor said. "People are not buying leashes or tags for the animals. We could literally pick up every other dog in the city."

If animal-control officers get a call now, "they're going to pick the dog up and probably just take them to the other side of town," Valley said. "And it's going to be someone else's problem. ... or maybe they will take them to the forest."


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.cwarkansas.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=0e43e7c2-8c5d-4c9d-98c6-1662c15d9af4

Local Animal Shelter Responds to Mayor's Decision

Last Update: 3:51 pm 

Despite what people in Phillips County think Helena-West Helena Mayor James Valley says he did nothing wrong by dumping ten stray dogs near a national forest.

This has really struck a nerve with a lot of people, especially those who work with animals everyday. 

The Jacksonville Animal Shelter they're very upset. The shelter is always overcrowded but the director here says setting animals loose to fend for themselves is simply unacceptable.

The Jacksonville animal shelter has 89 other adorable animals but the shelter is really equipped for only about 50. Hady Limke the shelter's director knows all too well the problem of stray animals.

"He was dropped on a parking lot, threw from out a window," Limke says. 

Limke says they all need to be cared for. So when she heard James Valley, the mayor of Helena-West Helena, say he didn’t see a problem with the dogs being released about dumping stray dogs in the Saint Francis National Forest she was outraged.

"It's not right to let them loose in a place, to let them take care of themselves," says Limke. 

Limke says not only is it wrong it creates a safety issue.

"You call the department for the public, dogs will eventually get hungry, and they can become vicious," she says.

Limke believes Valley had several options: he could have contacted area shelters, rescue missions, and humane societies. Or he could have done what they do when space gets tight.

"We're having an emergency adopt-a-thon, adoption is no charge, they will get a certificate for neutering and spaying, dogs will be 35-40 dollars, and cats will be 25," says Limke.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

hard to believe animal care professionals resorted to the same cruel thought pattern some dog owners use to justify abandoning a pet!!"I couldn't put him down somebody will pick him up"
I hate the thought of euthanizing a dog but if done correctly should not cause undue distress.Hate heartstick,gassing,vacuum chambers-BUT maybe as a society we need to assure a peaceful death for those innocent dogs who somehow become'disposable'


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

> Quote:as a society we need to assure a peaceful death for those innocent dogs who somehow become'disposable'


Amen. 

Question for anybody that might know--are there places in this country where shelter dogs could actually survive in a wild situation like this---or is this a certain death sentence by starvation, exposure, predation, or being hit by a car? 

I cannot fathom the thinking on this one.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

That has got by one of the dumbest slackjawed moronic communities in this country, somebody needs to add Clorox to that gene pool


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

They ought to fire that stupid Mayor. The thought of this just disgusts me that someone would do such a thing to mans best friend.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

> Quote: somebody needs to add Clorox to that gene pool


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Quote:They ought to fire that stupid Mayor. The thought of this just disgusts me that someone would do such a thing to mans best friend.





> Quote:But the St. Francis National Forest isn't in the animal shelter business, either.
> 
> "In the code, it is illegal to release animals, livestock or abandoned personal property on national forest land," spokeswoman Tracy Farley said.


Arrest him, impeach him. And then set him loose in some remote forest since we can afford the resources to keep him in jail.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

This just infuriates me. How dumb can one person be to do such a thing? Releasing dogs into a forest will not solve anything--if anything it can and will cause many other problems. Then what?! ugh!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This is shocking!

Chlorox and sending the mayor out on his own personal Survivor are great ideas. 

The ACO here tells me that people let their dogs go in our local state park, and then they fall off of cliffs while chasing squirrels, die from exposure, starve, or if they are lucky, get caught and taken to the shelter. She tells me it is absolutely miserable and they work with the park to try to get them before it is too late.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Stake the mayor over an anthill and pour honey on him!


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Make the mayor drink antifreeze. 


Powell


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is insane. I am speechless. How could he possibly think this was a humane thing to do?


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

I can see the head line now " mayor killed and eaten by wild dogs while camping in the forest" Talk about irony...well maybe just wishful thinking.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Is he out of his mind? How could someone possibly think that is ok? Yeah, Clorox is definitely needed in that gene pool.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok. We're outraged. What can we do? Write letters to whom? City Council? County council? The governor? 

Whom can we badger with phone calls?

What would be most effective? Some/many of these dogs will come back to this city's shelter. What then? Are there local rescues that we can support? 

Do we have members here that are local? What do you recommend we do?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I think that about takes the cake. No offense to our members from Arkansas but I have to say consider the location. Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Kathy, 
All the local Animal Shelters/Pounds/Humane Societies down here are ,well, stunned. The last I knew the dogs were being "captured" and moved. The mayor is taking a lot of heat. It is bad, it looks bad, it was a true brain fa*t of amazing magnatude.

For those of you wanting to know whom to contact, The Mayor of Helena would be the place to start. I'm not sure what county Helena is in (there are a gazillion counties in Arkansas) but expressing outrage to the county commissioners would be another step. Or you could write to Governor Mike Bebee. (Hope I got the last name spelled right.) 

Although it is no excuse, the "demographics" for the area may be interesting: Helena/West Helena is in the Arkansas delta region, it's a community without many funds and with a population with below average income. I would guess that many houses in the town sell for less than they need to build the animal shelter.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh I think this needs the same amount of publicity that Sen. Kent Williams got when he dumped his very pregnant GSD at a high kill shelter. Last I checked when you typed in the 'good senitors name' on Google you got pages of info on how he dumped his dog!!!!
We do need to hold this Mayor responsible. This is rediclious!!! How on God's earth can anyone justify this type of behavior. 
Well I got all the links I had when I made contacts about Sen Williams on my work computer so I know what I'll be doing first thing tomarrow morning!!!
And yes, I would liked nothing more than this man to be striped naked and dumped in the forrest!!!


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

To seriously believe dogs are "better off free" in the woods, fending for themselves is just unbelievable. Many will likely starve to death, get ridden with parasites and injured. They probably didn't fix the dogs either, and they're now allowed to reproduce uncontrollably.

This was clearly not done in the dogs best interest, but only the majors: out of sight = out of mind.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomOh I think this needs the same amount of publicity that Sen. Kent Williams got when he dumped his very pregnant GSD at a high kill shelter. Last I checked when you typed in the 'good senitors name' on Google you got pages of info on how he dumped his dog!!!!
> We do need to hold this Mayor responsible. This is rediclious!!! How on God's earth can anyone justify this type of behavior.
> Well I got all the links I had when I made contacts about Sen Williams on my work computer so I know what I'll be doing first thing tomarrow morning!!!
> And yes, I would liked nothing more than this man to be striped naked and dumped in the forrest!!!


This sounds like a workable idea - the Mayor is clearly not thinking. However to come across in the best light, please use spell check before you post and make sure you are spelling the word you want to use. Another thought - is this really the first thing you should do at work Monday morning? That's not going to put you in good standing complaining about someone's unethical behavior, either. Why not forward those links to home and work on it from home?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Excuse me..I arrive at work at 7:30 each day, I start work at 8:30 each day. That one hour is my time! I use the computer at work because its much faster than what I have at home. And yes, I can use spell checker but I was in a rush when I typed the above but wanted to be heard nontheless!


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomExcuse me..I arrive at work at 7:30 each day, I start work at 8:30 each day. That one hour is my time! I use the computer at work because its much faster than what I have at home. And yes, I can use spell checker but I was in a rush when I typed the above but wanted to be heard nontheless!


that didn't sound like a personal attack, just a suggestion keep it somewhat professional sounding, as opposed to what I would tell the moronic imbecilic doofuss


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm sorry if this offends anyone but asking me if 'this is really the first thing you should do at work Monday morning? and how 'thats not going to put you (me) in good standing complaining about someone elses unethical behavior' and then suggesting that I forward the links to my home computer so that I can work from home. I mean, are we reading the same post?
When she starts paying me for my time, which my boss doesn't do either, then maybe she can tell me what to do. Until then I really don't appreciate the comments.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I disagree with your first comment. These people are not animal care professionals, they are simply stupid.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's some info:

Email Mayor Valley at 
[email protected] 

(Will it help get the dogs back? Probably not. But righteous outrage, when piled on, might keep him from doing this again, when some of these dogs return. Campers/backpackers/hunters may bring them out of the woods with them as they find them.)

Contact Arkansas Governor Mike Beebe via this web site to put pressure on mayor and local officials: 

http://www.governor.arkansas.gov/contacts.html 

The U.S. Forest Service is investigating the dumping of dogs in a state forest. Please call them to express your outrage at (800) 832-1355.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for the additional info 3K9Mom!


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

I bet the phone have ringing off the hook.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just heard back from the Manager of Public Relations of the Humane Society of US. They are aware of this situation and have published their response in the Democrat Gazette. I checked and it appears it was published on 6-13. Is anyone here a member of the Democrat Gazette? It appears you may have to be a member in order to access prior publications. If not, I can ask him for a copy.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I called the above toll-free number for the US Forrest Service and was transferred to the Washington DC office who then referred me to Stephanie Johnson at 404-347-7226. Called there but got voice mail, will try again.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I have filed a complaint with the Arkansas Forestry Commission requesting that charges be brought against Mayor Valley for his actions in this matter. An investigator is suppose to contact me, in which case I will update everyone here. 

I've also made notations on every Blog I can find on this matter as well as news reports. I've tried reaching Stephanie Johnson again without luck. The above number just goes to voice mail with an old recording date and the referral number she has on it has been disconnected....maybe it has something to do with this and too many calls???


----------



## memphisgirl1 (May 7, 2008)

As you can probably guess, it's been all over the media here in Memphis. Here's a link:

http://www.wreg.com/Global/story.asp?S=8485252&nav=menu93_2_2

Apparently, now the mayor wants to work with other shelters and rescue groups in the area. DUH! You should have done that from the jump, dumbass!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Still holding lots of interest locally as well 

Fallout continues over dogs

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

By Michele PageRuby Burton, director of the Humane Society of Southeast Arkansas, files an affidavit of arrest with the Phillips County Sheriff’s Department on Helena-West Helena Mayor James Valley for abandoning 10 animals that were housed on city property near the St. Francis National Forest. 
By Michele Page
The Daily World
Tue Jun 17, 2008, 11:08 AM CDT 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Story Tools: Email This | Print This 
Helena-West Helena, Ark. - 
“The way I’ve been treated is un-American,” said Helena-West Helena Mayor James Valley Monday, saying that he has received hundreds of angry e-mails and phone calls after he ordered the release of 10 dogs into the St. Francis National Forest Wednesday. 
Valley says the calls were “angry and profane and can’t be repeated.”
“I stand by my decision. I was doing what was in the best interest of this community,” he said.
Valley and city employees have dealt with issues in the pound since January when the Humane Society of Southeast Arkansas shut down the city facility.
On June 13, Valley met with Gloria Higginbotham, director of the Humane Society of the Delta and Phillips County Judge Don Gentry.
“We agreed to work together and do what we can lawfully do. Donate, no, but we will help capture animals like vicious dogs and take them to the vet,” said Valley.
“We will not house any dogs and we won’t have that issue again,” said Valley.
Valley said that if criminal charges were filed, the city would be responsible for any attorney fees associated with his defense.
Valley says that before Helena and West Helena consolidated, the two cities only had dogcatchers. Under the new city, animal control officers are a different matter, as their duties include the reunification of dog and dog owner, pest control and adoptive measures.
Some have been euthanized but Valley said that when city employees give a weekly report, how many was not included. He also did not know how much money the city had spent on euthanasia.
Valley said that the two animal control officers have since been reassigned to general duties in the street and sanitation department.
Valley said that the city would no longer handle stray dog complaints unless there is an emergency such as a vicious dog.
“This is 10 dogs. We have an animal population in Phillips County of about 50,000 dogs,” said Valley adding that dogs out number the citizens 3 to 1.
Don Zimmerman, director of the Arkansas Municipal League, said that if a dog the city released bit a citizen, the city could not be held liable.
He also added that the AML only handles civil matters for the city and that the AML probably would not defend Valley if charges were filed.
As for the outraged citizens crying malfeasance in office, Zimmerman said the correct term is ?non-feasence? and those statues outline a failure by a public official to execute the laws.
Zimmerman also said that cities in the state are required to provide its citizens with solid waste requirements, street maintenance, police and fire protection and other statues that pertain to protecting the safety, health and welfare of the citizens.
?I don?t think the city is required to have an animal shelter,? said Zimmerman.
Valley is the district vice president for District 1 of the executive board of the AML. This week, the AML will host its 74th annual convention where a workshop dealing with animal control will be held.
Valley said that the city does not have any plans to hold a special session to deal with the animal control issues the city is currently experiencing.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhere
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: shilohsmomOh I think this needs the same amount of publicity that Sen. Kent Williams got when he dumped his very pregnant GSD at a high kill shelter. Last I checked when you typed in the 'good senitors name' on Google you got pages of info on how he dumped his dog!!!!
> ...


middleofnowhere- I guess since no one else is going to say anything, I will. I thought your comment was rude and uncalled for.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Really? Well, to each his own. I can't STAND it when people blatently don't use proper English and punctuation. I will be the first to admit that I have occasionally, in haste, had a typo or incorrect speeling make it into my written communications, but when its blatently obvious they don't care about that stuff? I tend to completely ignore the person doing the writing as an uneducated oaf. Not saying they ARE, but my brain goes right there.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: DrDoomReally? Well, to each his own. I can't STAND it when people blatently don't use proper English and punctuation. I will be the first to admit that I have occasionally, in haste, had a typo or incorrect speeling make it into my written communications, but when its blatently obvious they don't care about that stuff? I tend to completely ignore the person doing the writing as an uneducated oaf. Not saying they ARE, but my brain goes right there.


Do you mean 'blatAntly' ...or 'incorrect speLling' ...I agree, writing like THAT should be ignored as the person doing the writing is likely an uneducationed oaf.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

"Un-American"?!?

It'd almost be worth the airfare to go out and slap him silly.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Now this almost make me afraid to move out there like we have planned in the near future, So I'd be happy to slap that idiot for you and myself. We plan on moving to Mountain Home Arkansas as soon as we can sell our properties.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Its so nice to see this man is not able to simply 'push this entire issue under the rug' so to speak. I was thrilled to find out that Ruby Burton, the Director of HS in SE Arkansas, filed an affidavit this afternoon for the arrest of the Mayor.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Even that wouldn't be enough for me, The thought of the poor dogs having to fend for themselves really Irates me.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I agree. This 'person' really needs to be thrown out of Office. Unless these dogs are captured theres little chance for them at survival in the forest. It really is sad and one of the most uncaring acts I've sceen in a long time.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He needs to go out there and stay there until he finds all of the dogs and can get them into a proper shelter/rescue situation! 

Thanks for following up on this!


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been following this story and I am happy to see that the mayor will not get away unscathed. I hope this sets a precedent that I assumed was already in place about treating animals humanely.

Rosa, thanks for keeping us posted on this!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Rosa-thank you so much! 

Mayor McCheesebrain didn't know he was going to come up against you!

It also shows how much education needs to be done.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I was in contact today with the US Dept of Forrestry as well as an a representative from the Ozark National Forrest. This case has been filed with the Attorney Generals office which, as of today, has not come to a conclusion as to if they will press charges. 
I will continue to follow this matter in hopes that charges are filed against the Mayor. He needs to be held responsible for this actions.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you shilohsmom for the update!


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Way to go, Rosa! Please continue with the updates and thank you for your persistence.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Just wanted to update the events in Helena. NAFA, an all-breed rescue with trained teams of volunteers, have descended upon the area to help capture and transport the abandoned animals. Several are now enjoying a life of luxury in foster homes. Others are still in the woods, awaiting capture. The teams will continue to assist area agents in the capture and rehabilitation of the dogs. 

The following Blog was set up to update readers as the events unfold:

http://blog.nafanews.org/

Cathy


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks a lot Cathy I really appreciate any information I can get. I was hoping the Dept of Forestry would take my complaint and file charges on my behalf but I guess it just doesn't work that way. Thats ok, as long as we can continue to put pressure on the powers that be, the less likely the 'good Mayor' will be able to push this under the rug.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow...the sad, harsh reality really sets in when you read that blog...hear the condition of the dogs...and see their faces!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I know Mary Ann, I'm just thankful that you brought this to our attention in the first place. Public officials should set examples for the rest of us but in this case I completely expect to make an example out of him! 
Elections are comming up for both him and Sen Kent Williams (SC Sen. that dumped his very pregnant GSD in a high kill shelter) and I plan to slam the Internet reminding people of their actions. 
But back to this case. I have tried for two days now to get through to Attorney General Dustin McDaniels office without any luck. I plan to write a letter and try faxing it to him tomarrow. I will CC all US Attorney Generals throughout the country with a copy of my letter. This isn't rocket science, theres the law which is written and theres this person on TV admitting to breaking the law...charges need to me filed. Its that simple.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomThats ok, as long as we can continue to put pressure on the powers that be, the less likely the 'good Mayor' will be able to push this under the rug.


NAFA is an organization that has the support of area, regional, and federal officials. This organization was instrumental in removing the dogs from the infamous CC Baird kennel that was featured in HBO's _Dealing Dogs_. I can assure you that NAFA will comply with regulations to make sure that this is dealt with appropriately and lawfully.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

On Friday, July 11th @9:00 a Plea Arraignment is set for Mayor Valley to enter his Plea. If he pleas Not Guilty a trial date will be set. If he Pleas Guilty he could be fined, etc at that time. I will continue to follow this story and update when new information is received.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm trying to find out the results of the Plea Arraignment today but so far haven't heard. Will update as soon as I do.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

http://www.myeyewitnessnews.com/news/loc...e5-c27d50ab528d


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thank you so much for this update...I really apprecaite it. I'm so mad right now I better not write. There's just no end to this idiots behavior!!!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I know - it's complete craziness, isn't it?


----------

